# Sheds - What do we reckon?



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm looking at putting a shed in my back garden roughly around 6'x4' upto about 8'x6' really with the door/opening on the longer edge. 

I've been for a look at some local shed places, B&Q and a few other garden centers etc. Is it me or are they all absolute garbage? Even the expensive ones look like they could be broken into in seconds. 

Am I better off building one out of breeze blocks? I was planning on putting a proper concrete 6-7" base in the ground for one either way. The best of the worst wooden ones were about £400 and I reckon I could block one for that price really?

3 pallets of blocks at £55 each
30 bags of cement? (£4 each)
ton or two of sand at about £40/ton 
Second hand upvc door off ebay £40? 
Steel roofing sheets and maybe a drainpipe?

Am I being unrealistic?

Dion


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Touch wood my shed hasnt has never been broken into, bricks or wood construction it doesnt matter if they want to get in they will


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

If you built it out of breeze block wouldn't you then need planning permission like you would for a garage?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have a plastic Black & Decker shed which we inherited with the house.

It stood up to a break in quite well as the door flexed but didn't break and they gave up 

Don't get me wrong you could go at it with a sledge hammer but same could be said of a conventional wooden shed.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Costco always have a really nice upmarket ketter shed on offer was coveting one earlier this week.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Breeze block shed would look rubbish and I wldnt want to be looking at that in my garden!

Agree with the rubbish sold in b&q etc, all thin wood and no strength.

I've had 2 sheds built by my local jail. Quality wood and you don't pay for the labour  if you know anyone who works at one near you then see what they can do. Or get a local company to build one.










£500 delivered

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

Normal retail warehouse sheds are very poor quality as you have no doubt witnessed!
Try and find a local company that makes them to order they are handmade to a much better standard and far more solid, strong and will last longer. We have a guy in Essex called Ed the shed and they are superior to anything you can buy from warehouse DIY stores! He charged me (quite a few years ago now) 8x6 £300 delivered and installed, including glass, felt, locks, and fab intergrated floor! When I asked about door position he replied "you can have where you want it mat! Lol.
For me the most important thing is decent locks! If it is seriously target hardened it will offer serious delay, mine is alarmed and PIR lit! Depending what the contents are worth? Is the juice worth the squeeze? It's never mission impossible to get in but you can make it difficult for any toe rag that thinks he can help himself to your property!
Building your own would be pukka, if you have the time and know how! But it will no doubt look the biz and there are plenty of reclaim places to get hold of a decent sealed double glazed window set that you can build into your master plan. You will not need planning permission for a garden shed if that is all it is and its normal height etc, but worth checking with a phone call m8!
Good luck buddy!


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Have a look at MCD - https://www.facebook.com/mcdhomeandgardenuk/


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

dionbee93 said:


> I'm looking at putting a shed in my back garden roughly around 6'x4' upto about 8'x6' really with the door/opening on the longer edge.
> 
> I've been for a look at some local shed places, B&Q and a few other garden centers etc. Is it me or are they all absolute garbage? Even the expensive ones look like they could be broken into in seconds.
> 
> ...


Hi mate

I have a 10 x 8 shed and put a concrete base in. I got a delivery from a company it was a self employed guy that goes to the concrete company loads up and comes to you. Me and my son then with 2 barrows took to base in rear garden which we had shuttered with 4 x 1 timber and pegs. Cost of concrete was about £140.

Hope that helps


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Welshquattro1 said:


> If you built it out of breeze block wouldn't you then need planning permission like you would for a garage?


That's what I was told a few years ago by local planners, but he said if i "clad"it in wood it would be OK.

Rob


----------



## Jet1ok (Apr 28, 2017)

Welshquattro1 said:


> If you built it out of breeze block wouldn't you then need planning permission like you would for a garage?


You don't need planning permission s for most outbuildings now - as long as they fulfill certain criteria- due to a change in legislation a few years ago making it easier to put up small extensions , garages etc
It come under "Permitted Developmemts" - see planning portal link below

https://interactive.planningportal.co.uk/mini-guide/outbuildings/0

I built my own 14' x 16' wooden shed ( more of a double garage really) that fell within the permittted development guidelines - so you can see you can put up quite a sizeable man cave without needing planning etc.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Get one built for you, it may cost a little more but will be well worth it.

And make it bigger than you _think_ you'll need, man caves are NEVER big enough!!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I've got a Keter 8x6 plastic shed which looks presentable, so much so that my neighbour went an bought one straight after. I paid £390 from Tesco.

No shed is going to be brilliant security wise, but the Keter one won't rot and is breathable and watertight.


----------



## Leigh5t (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm doing this when I get time.............and money..........and a bigger garden!


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks to everyone for your replies - a lot of them taken on board. 

As for planning permission I've got planning for a 3x5Meter garage there so I'm sure a little shed shouldn't be a problem. Have checked with the council and gave my solicitor a quick ring too as he went through the paperwork etc. when i bought the house a few months back. 

I've been to see a fair few sheds Saturday morning and certainly building one would be better - but debating it being a wooden structure with a concrete base or a blocked up 4" or 6" building with an old UPVC window and door as said in one of the posts above. 

I like the ideas as said from one poster with cladding the shed with wood or T&G, would look a little nicer as I was originally planning on pebble-dashing it like the house.

As for what I'll be keeping in there it will be just a man shed (Jetwash and detailing gear on a few shelves and probably (If blocked up building) will have washing machine and tumble dryer stacked on top of each other (Already have electricity outside so not a problem) 

Dion


----------

